# IBS-C study in Chicago



## ICCTRESEARCH (Mar 11, 2016)

We are conducting a clinical research study for people with Irritable Bowel Syndrome with Constipation in Chicago IL.

You may qualify if you are:

-18 to 85 years of age

-Currently experiencing abdominal pain and constipation

-Able and willing to make daily reports on your symptoms throught the study

-Able and willing to participate in the clinical research study for approximately 18 weeks

(additional criteria may apply)

Eligible participants will receive at no cost:

-Study medication

-Study related care

Compensation for travel and other reimbursement possible

For more information, please contact us at:

312-988-4500


----------



## joeyr2 (Jul 14, 2013)

What medication are you studying? Do you have a clinicaltrials.gov link?


----------



## ICCTRESEARCH (Mar 11, 2016)

The medication is Plecanatide. Here is the link to the study- https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/study?term=Synergy&recr=Open&cond=IBS-C&cntry1=NA%3AUS&rank=1&show_locs=Y


----------



## joeyr2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Plecanatide looks like it has potential. I've heard it described as similar to Linzess without the massive diarrhea. Best of luck to your patients, I hope it goes well.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i've read the same thing about plecanatide--that it works without giving people all that diarrhea like linzess does. hope it gets through the clinical trials and is approved soon. we really need an effective, reliable med for chronic constipation that doesn't have nasty side effects.


----------

